

How to Record the Cops - splat
http://reason.com/archives/2010/12/21/how-to-record-the-cops

======
JCTony
This still doesn't prevent me from getting arrested.

------
maeon3
The footage of the cop doing the dirty deed will be thrown out as illegal
video recording. And the fact that you took the footage will be used against
you to prove you are guilty of federal wiretapping getting you 5 to 10 behind
bars.

